# For those not on Facebook..



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

How is life, Clove? What do you do all day? 





























In that order, really. Who is your favorite?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, I LOVE Clove, he is such a cutie!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He's so beautiful! Just really lovely.



(And now I understand why people keep telling me that Squash looks so huge! I saw Clove when we picked up Squash when the puppies were 11 weeks old and haven't really seen many pictures of him since... he grew! Guess it's different when you see them every day. )


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The newest photo is the first one, which was taken yesterday. Most of the others are from when he first got dropped off. Now that I have found my camera cord I'm going to get some of him standing (he is sleeping right now and I am NOT going to change that  ) because he really spurted. He's getting so tall and it'll only be two weeks Sunday since he was dropped off here. 

He and Magpie NEVER. STOP. PLAYING. It's hilarious. I have videos I'm trying to upload.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The newest photo is the first one, which was taken yesterday. Most of the others are from when he first got dropped off. Now that I have found my camera cord I'm going to get some of him standing (he is sleeping right now and I am NOT going to change that  ) because he really spurted. He's getting so tall and it'll only be two weeks Sunday since he was dropped off here.
> 
> He and Magpie NEVER. STOP. PLAYING. It's hilarious. I have videos I'm trying to upload.


LOL yesterday when I was leaving work one of my co-workers insisted Squash was taller when we left than when we got there. 

And Maisy and Squash are just like that. They only stop to sleep, pretty much.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He has filled out some too. I swear every time I look at him he's bigger. We actually had to go buy a new crate in less than a week because he was just exploding out of the few we have. 

Generally Magpie and Clove will just go nutty over each other all day, and Smalls will see what a party it is and get in there. Jonas plays fun police and runs a circle around them barking. Clove briefly discovered humping other dogs is fun, but Smalls showed him quickly it was not. xD


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

More Please


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm uploading play videos.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Those legs!!! Wow, what a change. And what a cutie.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This video makes me laugh. This is what I mean by a Smalls warning.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww he is such a doll! And I love that video! He just cracks me up with that bark of his! ^^


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten says "C'Mon over here little buddy, I will play with you." He got very excited when he heard the play barks and came flying into the office with ears a flying. lol He almost knocked me off my chair to see the puppy.  Sooooooo cute!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't want to alarm you, but I think you've got something growing on your bed. You might want to get that checked out.

Also: Yaaaay, Magpie!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy cow, are these two brothers. They sound exactly the same, they act the same, they annoy adult dogs in the household the same, they even bite at pillows in frustration the same! 

It is SO awesome to see these pics and videos of Clove. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Magpie's ears just crack me up. 

I'm uploading a video of the wrestling that goes on between her and Clove. The video gets cut short because my camera won't record the thousand hours they play together. 






Sorry, apparently black dogs don't film easy on black floors. :redface: You get the idea!





































You can see how irritated Jonas is with this, but this is the closest they'll get to friends:


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


>



Jonas: "Why won't he just DIE!?"
Clove: ZZZZzzzzz


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL Couldn't have captioned it better myself. Jonas is doing his typical reaction to other dogs. You're here, I'm not a fan of it, let's ignore each other. Clove is trying to break down that wall and having no luck.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Still, that's closer than my cats will let Sophie get when everybody's snoozing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jonas is an odd duck, but we knew that. He LIKES to sleep with Magpie and will seek her out to sleep with, but he'd rather nothing to do with her otherwise. Same with Clove. They can nap on the couch together. I think Jonas was more annoyed I was taking a picture. The camera makes a little noise when it turns on and always ruins sleeping pictures.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol I love the pics of Jonas and Clove. It's like he's saying "I shall tolerate you dog."


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jonas is king of tolerance, LOL.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Someone should photoshop laser beams coming out of Jonas' eyes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe I should have used the original picture where his eyes were glowing red.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Clove has always been my favorite. Can you ship him to me? Hubby won't notice one more hyper puppy


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll pick up the box tonight!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

He is such a pretty (handsome?) dog. I really like the way the white and brindle mix on the back of his neck. He's grown so much.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll give him a measure tonight. He's coming close to Magpie's height, and she is 19 inches at the withers.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)




----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL that's awesome.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL That is perfect.


----------

